# infraction



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Recieved an infraction (1 point) from the moderator concerning my posting, just wondered if any other member have any points etc? Or am I the only naughty one lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had a red and a yellow card one, not sure how many you need for them to kick you off


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Recieved an infraction (1 point) from the moderator concerning my posting, just wondered if any other member have any points etc? Or am I the only naughty one lol



HAHA i had one no so long ago for using the C word but censoring it :whistling2::whistling2: I think theres a couple of new MODS on here that are on a bit of a power trip still. Seems to be alot more closed threads if they go off topic for a couple of posts. Hopefully it will calm down soon. Anyhow welcome to the naughty club!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

invertasnakes said:


> HAHA i had one no so long ago for using the C word but censoring it :whistling2::whistling2: I think theres a couple of new MODS on here that are on a bit of a power trip still. Seems to be alot more closed threads if they go off topic for a couple of posts. Hopefully it will calm down soon. Anyhow welcome to the naughty club!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:



Or perhaps because we have a few new mods on board we can actually keep up with the people who break the rules ? :whistling2:
Its not a case of being power hungry, if you break RFUK rules you should expect to be warned or infracted.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I did'nt even know this can happen.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

wohic said:


> if you break RFUK rules you should expect to be warned or infracted.


What are the rules? :|


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

power trippers:whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

2 reds and a yellow for me
thats why im a good boy now:whistling2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

wohic said:


> Or perhaps because we have a few new mods on board we can actually keep up with the people who break the rules ? :whistling2:
> Its not a case of being power hungry, if you break RFUK rules you should expect to be warned or infracted.



Its not really breaking the rules if you go off topic for a bit is it?? :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> Its not really breaking the rules if you go off topic for a bit is it?? :whistling2:


I think those kind of warnings and bans are a load of bollocks, getting a warning for talking about something that isn't on topic is just stupid. It feels like the police who nab people for downloading or throwing an empty packet of crisp on the floor, go catch a real criminal...


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think those kind of warnings and bans are a load of bollocks, getting a warning for talking about something that isn't on topic is just stupid. It feels like the police who nab people for downloading or throwing an empty packet of crisp on the floor, go catch a real criminal...


I sense another infraction brewing :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> I sense another infraction brewing :whistling2:



I can live with it


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

how does it work, I have never had one.

Do they tell you exactly what you have been infracted for?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

It's just a message with a card :| and they stay in your user cp


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> how does it work, I have never had one.
> 
> Do they tell you exactly what you have been infracted for?


sometimes its vague but most of the time they tell you yes


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I got one, and it was the mods one track mind that thought I was talking about a part on a male anatomy, Pm'd him never even messaged me back.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I got one for suggesting that the OP in a classified ad who was asking for a "Siper or scorpian, not bother which as long as it's not dear - under a tenner" might be mentally challenged and would benefit from doing a little reading.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've had quiet a few some of which were a joke I got 2 week long ban too there was a thread onwhich I was being jumped by about 50 people and I ended up getting a 2week ban.


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

Is "infract" a verb?
I can understand getting an infraction, but can you actually be infracted? Enquiring minds need to know...

eta - clearly you can, should always check first before posting, gah.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*ha ha*

jeeeeezzz, think I was in the minority not having one! Lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I had an infraction before, in all honestly for something far more trivial than I'd hope. I used a not very naughty word, in reference to a meme and got a two point infraction because... I'm still not sure that I deserved one.

I also recently recieved a warning recently for something far more deserving of an infraction.

However I wouldn't say this is Grant on a power trip, I'd say it's actually just having a mod on the invert board... before this we were essentially lawless, but not like Slough, or Glasgow. More like a tiny village with no actual policemen, but a small enough community that it was hard to get away with anything major. But still a mod is probably for the best.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Recieved an infraction (1 point) from the moderator concerning my posting, just wondered if any other member have any points etc? Or am I the only naughty one lol


I think i read the post where it all boiled from

Got to admit i have seen a lot worse on the forum, looks like telling someone what you think, (Without swearing) is not something you can get away with on here

i think personnally it got blown out of proportion( if its the thread i think)

what happens with that now, can you get more before you get a spanking?(in the nicest possible way) banned for a while, or removed totally from the forum

apologise if this is all from the wrong thread, but £170 is a lot of money

cheers Kev


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Reptile Forums - Announcements in Forum : Snake Classifieds :whistling2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jamie i got an infraction on Saturday with reference to the P subfusca classfieds posting.... tbh i'm glad i said something as the guy has now dropped his price by £50.00 ... i understand any anyone who wants to make a profit, theres nothing wrong in that respect , they are business like deals, ... i just don't like it when the line is jumped across and it becomes greed.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

wohic said:


> Reptile Forums - Announcements in Forum : Snake Classifieds :whistling2:


still says nothing about infractions, how many you can have etc

where about in hampshire are you?

cheers Kev


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Ive had two, both of which were last year and both of which I most likely deserverd for one reason or another. I think you all most likely deserved them even if you agree with them or not.
What a stupid thread this is.:lol2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I've neva heard of folk getting infractions before.

Though I got a message from a mod saying someone complained my sig was too big! Change it or it would be changed for me. Yet all the time I see folk with big huge sigs and nowt seems to be done about them. I assume I pissed someone off. Ooooh will that get me an infraction:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Ive had two, both of which were last year and both of which I most likely deserverd for one reason or another. I think you all most likely deserved them even if you agree with them or not.
> What a stupid thread this is.:lol2:


but who decides who deserves infractions and for what? The snake sub forum on here is ruled by a few attention seekers and their hangers-on who seem to get away with murder.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a warning for a silly little thing..going off topic and saying 

' a walnut whip cost 12p more than a kitkat so shut yer ole'

This was banter between friends too


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I couldn't really care who decides and for what. Its not like Im going to die if I ever get banned or suspended one day, be it for something stupid or otherwise. 
I don't pay anything to use the forum so what am I really going to lose if someone bans me? There are plenty of other forums out there.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*law*



Hedgewitch said:


> before this we were essentially lawless, but not like Slough, or Glasgow. More like a tiny village with no actual policemen, but a small enough community that it was hard to get away with anything major.


Im from Glasgow, what you trying to say? lol

Hey Kev, yeh we know the one. Tbh I dont think its to bad on here most of the time (from my experiences anyway), the other site that I use as im sure many others do is a bit heavy on the moderating, can forget its a forum sometimes if you know what I mean,hence I post more here.

You hit it on the head Paul, I maybe shouldn't have made this thread-wel all end up with more points lol :blush:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

**



Baldpoodle said:


> I couldn't really care who decides and for what. Its not like Im going to die if I ever get banned or suspended one day, be it for something stupid or otherwise.
> I don't pay anything to use the forum so what am I really going to lose if someone bans me? There are plenty of other forums out there.


:whip: hmmm maybe not the best way to look at it. Ive been a member here for a while and got to know a lot of nice folk, why would I want to get banned and have to start again?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> I couldn't really care who decides and for what. *Its not like Im going to die if I ever get banned or suspended one day, be it for something stupid or otherwise*.
> I don't pay anything to use the forum so what am I really going to lose if someone bans me? There are plenty of other forums out there.


 
Well said, at the end of the day, although we have hours of good converastion.....it's only a forum.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> Jamie i got an infraction on Saturday with reference to the P subfusca classfieds posting.... tbh i'm glad i said something as the guy has now dropped his price by £50.00 ... i understand any anyone who wants to make a profit, theres nothing wrong in that respect , they are business like deals, ... i just don't like it when the line is jumped across and it becomes greed.



Lol that's f:censor:ing stupid! The guy was being expensive so people told him so


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> :whip: hmmm maybe not the best way to look at it. Ive been a member here for a while and got to know a lot of nice folk, why would I want to get banned and have to start again?


Nah i wouldn't want to get to banned.... and i'm not the type of the person who is out looking for a ban either.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I was a head admin/mod of a gaming clan forum for many years. It can be difficult to find a balance between allowing the smooth running of conversation and keeping within the rules. I always found if threads were closed the issue would raise its head elsewhere, much like this thread.
The particular thread this is aimed at achieved an objective due to the posts that went beyond the rules, hoorah for free speech. I wonder if the same would have happened if nothing had been said, or if opinions on the pricing were held in a separate thread?
Closing threads because they go off topic is merely inexperienced admins IMO, no big deal but rather frustrating. I thought the idea of conversation was to move onto other items once the original discussion had been dealt with.
Must admit the admins within this forum are much better than the forum Deansie obviously points to and its a much better forum for it. 
I offered my help as an admin a long time ago for the inverts section, with suggestions for improving things, didnt even get a reply!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I offered my help as an admin a long time ago for the inverts section, with suggestions for improving things, didnt even get a reply!


In general if you ask to be a mod, then you don't get to be one. It doesn't seem to be considered good forum etiquette to put yourself forward to be given "authority" over your peers.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I was a mod of a chatsite about a year ago, but i prefered to be on the naughty side of the fence so i quit


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

(to view full thread, click the small blue arrow)



Malky said:


> *Infractions & Warnings*
> _Taken from FAQs_
> 
> Infraction Warnings - Red & Yellow cards The system on this forum is used to issue either a warning (yellow card) or Infraction points (red cards), when a certain amount of infraction points have been accumulated a temporary automatic ban will be issued.
> ...


I have 3 red cards and 1 yellow. The yellow and 1 red has expired, but the other 2 reds are still there. Expired ones still show up, but they obviously don't count towards a ban...All expiry date's are shown.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think those kind of warnings and bans are a load of *bollocks*, getting a warning for talking about something that isn't on topic is just stupid. It feels like the police who nab people for downloading or throwing an empty packet of crisp on the floor, go catch a real criminal...


 Got an infraction yet? :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha
I just got one because I asked a guy why he'd put his youtube channel in his ad and why he said 'thanks for reading' at the end of it also the title ended with will pay cash, so I said that I didn't think people accepted chocolate buttons


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

God after reading that back no wonder I got one


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i vote Poxicator for mod woooo


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmm reading through this I'm a little surprised I've managed to avoid one so far. I've had a couple of rather frank exchanges of view in the past that in hindsight I probably shouldn't have gotten away with. But hey ho, still infraction free here to my knowledge.

Edit - Just noticed which section this is posted in. What am I doing here? I don't even keep bugs!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> i vote Poxicator for mod woooo


 spider section should do a vote!!
I vote yes


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My plague said:


> Got an infraction yet? :lol2:


No not yet, they must be used to me speaking my mind


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Issa said:


> Hmmm reading through this I'm a little surprised I've managed to avoid one so far. I've had a couple of rather frank exchanges of view in the past that in hindsight I probably shouldn't have gotten away with. But hey ho, still infraction free here to my knowledge.
> 
> Edit - Just noticed which section this is posted in. What am I doing here? I don't even keep bugs!


your not aware of it but your mind is trying to tell you ya want a tarantula just stop fighting it


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

*RULES & ACCEPT YOUR MODERATION

Compared to another site we use, this one is pretty relaxed, we are treated like adults ............ heck on two other forums I use you would be banned for a thread like this :gasp:

It is not easy being a mod, ........... have been both a mod and an admin on some sites I used a few years ago ......... trust me they have a hard time of it ....... trying to keep the forum running smoothly and ensuring that within reason we are treated like adults even when we behave like kids sometimes .......... yeah me included :blush::blush:
*


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *RULES & ACCEPT YOUR MODERATION
> 
> Compared to another site we use, this one is pretty relaxed, we are treated like adults ............ heck on two other forums I use you would be banned for a thread like this :gasp:
> 
> ...


Looking for promotion dear? :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Looking for promotion dear? :whistling2:


*I have enough trouble keeping you out of trouble on the FORUMS we are members off :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Looking for promotion dear? :whistling2:





Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *I have enough trouble keeping you out of trouble on the FORUMS we are members off :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:*


i love you 2:no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *RULES & ACCEPT YOUR MODERATION*
> 
> *Compared to another site we use, this one is pretty relaxed, we are treated like adults ............ heck on two other forums I use you would be banned for a thread like this :gasp:*
> 
> *It is not easy being a mod, ........... have been both a mod and an admin on some sites I used a few years ago ......... trust me they have a hard time of it ....... trying to keep the forum running smoothly and ensuring that within reason we are treated like adults even when we behave like kids sometimes .......... yeah me included :blush::blush:*


She's siding with the mods! Quick, kill her!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Quick, kill her!!!! :lol2:


 *Quick mods ban*


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I was a head admin/mod of a gaming clan forum for many years.


Wow. Pete would never of had you down for a gamer. What did you used to play?


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> She's siding with the mods! Quick, kill her!!!! :lol2:


*Don't give him ideas ........... he just might, then you would be charged with being an accessory :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> She's siding with the mods! Quick, kill her!!!! :lol2:


I can't, she just made me a chip butty : victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> *Don't give him ideas ........... he just might, then you would be charged with being an accessory :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:*



I'll just claim insanity


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll just claim insanity


*he's already got that certificate :lol2:*


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'll just claim insanity


I've been claiming that for years, you'd be amazed crap you can get away with :whistling2:


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

2 Red Cards for me LOL 1 deserved the other NOT!! a guy was selling a GBB unsexed ... i just post on his thread '' what a lovely male you have there mate'' the same mod gave me another RED ...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Theevilreddevil said:


> i vote Poxicator for mod woooo


LOL, thanks but I know what a thankless task it is.




> Wow. Pete would never of had you down for a gamer. What did you used to play?


I was leader of a gaming clan for 6 years for Old Age Players, the clan's still going and became the biggest European WoW clan. I was more involved in FPS with games such as UT, Tactical Ops (a UT mod), CoD & UO, BF2, America's Army, and a number of others. Even won some money in the UT mod competitions with my ingame graphics. I'm just about to give up my admin and membership after forming the clan in 2001. That was all before I had the patter of over 5,000 feet to deal with!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> Recieved an infraction (1 point) from the moderator concerning my posting, just wondered if any other member have any points etc? Or am I the only naughty one lol


Is that all......so what is the big deal ?
I have had one or two points in the past as it happens :whistling2:
Just got back from a 6 month ban if that counts :whistling2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If anyone of you guys had a problem, there's other ways to deal with it than posting a thread. :roll: I dithered about posting a reply or not, but I think I will since a good chunk of it's blatantly aimed at me. 

If I don't reply to pms it's because I've either got better things to do or cant be bothered arguing - I've had more than enough crap emails from people who were blatantly breaking the rules (and I mean by a LOT) and want to fight about it and usually I just ignore them now frankly. What's the point? You are in all likelihood not going to have the infraction lifted anyway, and you could just end up with another for being an idiot via pm. However, I do reply to most pms when they are civil. 

As for off topic, there's an entire forum devoted to random chat. This forum clearly says "Spiders and Inverts" above it. 

Just another thing, to all those people trying to get the sympathey vote for an infraction, I'd advise you post the entire story. Usually people around here get infractions for repeat misdemeanors. If you've been warned already for breaking the classifieds rules, then you'll get a point. Swearing before, you'll get a point, etc. It doesn't sound so great when you post "I was told about 3 times before I got an infraction for ..."

Half of the time I've already warned the poeple in question via pm (without an official "warning"), and/or told them in a thread and then warned them officially (0 points) before they get an infraction. How many times do people need to be told? 

Finally, how one sided is this anyway? It's the same 6-7 people on here that take threads off topic consistantly. Other members have pm'ed in the past and thanked myself (and likely other mods too) for cleaning up the junk. If you guys are upset there is not enough "off topic" then go post in the off topic. Seriously, it's no skin off my back, most of the stuff this group posts is about as interesting as drying paint anyway. It's not even useful to new keepers. I'm getting annoyed by the amount of pm's and alerts from people asking to clean up threads that have been wrecked by the same half dozen people. 

Yes, some will escape through the cracks when the break the rules. Then again, some people seem intent on drawing as much attention to themselves as possible so it's hardly surprising they get noticed breaking the rules.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

GRB said:


> If anyone of you guys had a problem, there's other ways to deal with it than posting a thread. :roll: I dithered about posting a reply or not, but I think I will since a good chunk of it's blatantly aimed at me.
> 
> If I don't reply to pms it's because I've either got better things to do or cant be bothered arguing - I've had more than enough crap emails from people who were blatantly breaking the rules (and I mean by a LOT) and want to fight about it and usually I just ignore them now frankly. What's the point? You are in all likelihood not going to have the infraction lifted anyway, and you could just end up with another for being an idiot via pm. However, I do reply to most pms when they are civil.
> 
> ...


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think those kind of warnings and bans are a load of bollocks, getting a warning for talking about something that isn't on topic is just stupid. It feels like the police who nab people for downloading or throwing an empty packet of crisp on the floor, go catch a real criminal...


:2thumb::2thumb::no1:

-J


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

GRB said:


> It's the same 6-7 people on here that take threads off topic consistantly. Other members have pm'ed in the past and thanked myself (and likely other mods too) for cleaning up the junk. If you guys are upset there is not enough "off topic" then go post in the off topic. Seriously, it's no skin off my back, most of the stuff this group posts is about as interesting as drying paint anyway. It's not even useful to new keepers. I'm getting annoyed by the amount of pm's and alerts from people asking to clean up threads that have been wrecked by the same half dozen people.


I think a bit of conversation that goes off topic for a couple of posts is ok, but when you see page after page of 2 people having a random conversation it does irritate quite a bit. Especially if it's a thread where somebody has asked a question. It's pretty rude and annoying, lol.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> If anyone of you guys had a problem, there's other ways to deal with it than posting a thread. :roll: I dithered about posting a reply or not, but I think I will since a good chunk of it's blatantly aimed at me.
> 
> If I don't reply to pms it's because I've either got better things to do or cant be bothered arguing - I've had more than enough crap emails from people who were blatantly breaking the rules (and I mean by a LOT) and want to fight about it and usually I just ignore them now frankly. What's the point? You are in all likelihood not going to have the infraction lifted anyway, and you could just end up with another for being an idiot via pm. However, I do reply to most pms when they are civil.
> 
> ...


It's a tough life eh? 

As for the highlighted portion - way to go with getting the members here on side. If I may phrase something constructively, and inoffensively to avoid receiving an infraction from the mighty Keyboard of GRB, I'd suggest that perhaps your horse is a little too high fella, and you should climb down. 

I have nothing against you, and I genuinely don't mean this as a personal attack, but, I'm sure you do plenty of good work around here, and you do give some interesting and useful advice to people, but you spend just as much if not more time peering down your nose at people on here as though you are somehow above them. 

Chill out and try and not be so judgemental - if people want a dry bread, strictly moderated forum, I'm sure they'll let you know, but as far as I'm concerned and I think I speak for quite a few people on here when I say this, I enjoy the almost entirely friendly, cooperative and banterous atmosphere of this section of the forum and if people are getting so upset that they repeatedly hassle you because their thread has veered slightly off topic, I'd suggest their life may be lacking in a few crucial areas.

Oh well - it's been nice being part of the forum - I feel a permanent ban coming on. Might be for the best seeing as I spend way too much time on here anyway.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> It's a tough life eh?
> 
> As for the highlighted portion - way to go with getting the members here on side. If I may phrase something constructively, and inoffensively to avoid receiving an infraction from the mighty Keyboard of GRB, I'd suggest that perhaps your horse is a little too high fella, and you should climb down.
> 
> ...


See, this sort of rubbish annoys me. I've never issued an infraction that was undeserved or a ban that was not warranted after plenty of warnings. There's rules, if you don't like them then it's up to you; you jut have to deal with the consequences. It's hardly like I am a one man army- we mods do actually discuss things with one another and give suggestions. Considering the infraction that actually sparked this thread wasnt given by me I think it's a bit absurd to start on me.

I also think it's quite clear there is and was a lot of off topic chat that was not removed beforehand. It's only when it gets out of hand that I step in, or when people post duplicate threads etc. Think people don't report it?


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

shouldnt this thread be moved to the off topic by a mod - in that case?!?!?!

lmao


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> See, this sort of rubbish annoys me. I've never issued an infraction that was undeserved or a ban that was not warranted after plenty of warnings. There's rules, if you don't like them then it's up to you; you jut have to deal with the consequences. It's hardly like I am a one man army- we mods do actually discuss things with one another and give suggestions. Considering the infraction that actually sparked this thread wasnt given by me I think it's a bit absurd to start on me.
> 
> I also think it's quite clear there is and was a lot of off topic chat that was not removed beforehand. It's only when it gets out of hand that I step in, or when people post duplicate threads etc. Think people don't report it?


GRB - profound apologies. I offer a complete and utter retraction. The imputation was totally without basis in fact, and was in no way fair comment, and was motivated purely by malice, and I deeply regret any distress that my comments may have caused you or your family, and I hereby undertake not to repeat any such slander at any time in the future. 

I don't know what came over me. I went all socialist for a moment. I think it might be my mantime of the month - I think I was just in a strop as I had just paid my corporation tax. My bad.

I don't take offence to any of it as I don't think I am one of the people who repeatedly drag things off topic or needlessly post banal nonsense (please feel free to correct me people). I agree some people on here are spectacularly tedious and if I were mod, would be given infractions for being dullards.

Air kisses xx


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

> I think a bit of conversation that goes off topic for a couple of posts is ok, but when you see page after page of 2 people having a random conversation it does irritate quite a bit. Especially if it's a thread where somebody has asked a question. It's pretty rude and annoying, lol.


bobby knows all about that :whistling2::lol2:

I'm yet to recieve a warning, but i try hard not to go off topic, if youve had a warning, stop misbehaving! :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> If anyone of you guys had a problem, there's other ways to deal with it than posting a thread. :roll: I dithered about posting a reply or not, but I think I will since a good chunk of it's blatantly aimed at me.
> 
> If I don't reply to pms it's because I've either got better things to do or cant be bothered arguing - I've had more than enough crap emails from people who were blatantly breaking the rules (and I mean by a LOT) and want to fight about it and usually I just ignore them now frankly. What's the point? You are in all likelihood not going to have the infraction lifted anyway, and you could just end up with another for being an idiot via pm. However, I do reply to most pms when they are civil.
> 
> ...



Ok, firstly, i don't have a problem with you at all and the warning thing i got off you was just and fair as i called someone a miserable c word. So fair one. 

I've recently done an off topic banter thread for us lot in here, so that when we want to go off topic a little we can with the people we speak to mostly, as the invert section has a feeling of niceness about it, and it would be nice to have an off topic section just for us lot really. And to be honest yes there are off topic sections on RFUK but i do not wish to mix with people that use other parts of the forum i want to be able to have a bit of banter with fellow spider mad folk! Not evil snake keepers!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok, firstly, i don't have a problem with you at all and the warning thing i got off you was just and fair as i called someone a miserable c word. So fair one.
> 
> I've recently done an off topic banter thread for us lot in here, so that when we want to go off topic a little we can with the people we speak to mostly, as the invert section has a feeling of niceness about it, and it would be nice to have an off topic section just for us lot really. And to be honest yes there are off topic sections on RFUK but i do not wish to mix with people that use other parts of the forum i want to be able to have a bit of banter with fellow spider mad folk! Not evil snake keepers!


agreed took us a while to get 1 in the lizard section


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i keep a snake and im not evil :gasp:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've only just seen the 'off topic' thread on here ... ha ha shows how switched on i am... joking aside it's a good idea for an off topic thread purely for invert folk.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> i keep a snake and im not evil :gasp:


you have a kitten as your avatar of course your evil


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

ey we could be worse, we could be the turtle section


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Also remember that if you take a thread off topic that has been started by someone who is actually looking for help or advice regarding the care of an animal, they may actually be upset, or just confused, by how their question on temperature and humidity turned into 3 pages discussing sunbathing and maltesers (random example). 

Some people spend their time reading through a bunch of pages hoping to find some advice, answers or something relevant to the title and then feel like they've wasted their time. Maybe next time they won't bother 

This persons question may actually get lost and not be answered. People may end up reading the end of the thread and not replying on topic. The person may end up going elsewhere because basically they feel their thread has been hijacked.

We get a lot of PMs and reports as moderators about "thread hijacking" which might seem silly to you but obviously with over 40,000 users on the entire forums some people are going to feel upset by this, & moderators will respond to the PMs and reports they get as best they can. We do feel that as we've supplied an entire Off topic forum, and an 18+ section, that any off topic chit chat (or adult related banter) has somewhere appropriate that it won't upset people.

It's hard to please everyone at once. Some people like off topic banter, some people clearly don't. Sometimes, it's even detrimental to the health of an animal for a thread to disappear in a flood of unrelated chit chat, and that's the last thing anyone wants I'm sure.

So feel free to have *one *off topic banter thread which I see has recently been started in which you can chit chat to like minded people to your hearts content, and that way, it won't upset anyone else, because they know they're reading off topic stuff when they open it, so can't complain! This has worked successfully in some forums and less in others just remember that you still have to adhere to the swearing and family related content rules 

As for the classifieds, we do have a specific set of classified rules that people are determined to break, and that's just simple as - the rules are there, you break them, you'll get a warning or an infraction. You could just as easily PM someone to say "that spider looks like a male mate" or "I saw one for £50 cheaper from this breeder, you might want to lower your prices", than post publically and break the rules. If you feel that someone is genuinely defrauding or posting incorrect information about animals then report the post to a moderator and of course we will take a look, rather than starting an argument on the thread and getting yourself an infraction. It's just really rude to have a go at people publically when they're selling animals just because you disagree with a price etc., when you could just as easily contact them privately if you feel it's something they need to know. That's just how the classifieds work and have worked successfully for the last few years.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

can the off topic thread please be made a sticky..?


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

purplekitten said:


> i keep a snake and im not evil :gasp:



so do i, i'm a little evil. saying that my spids out number my snakes many times over. i go off topic when the topic of the thread is done, that's generaly what happens in real life.. when talking you switch and adapt conversation. start off talking about a new moviie that's out, changes to sfx, to computers, to work to clocking in cards and lunch to food, to the vedge garden etc etc. it's nice. as long as the original question or topic is answered or discussed before it goes off topic i don't see the problem with it? calling someone a c is almost like the fact you couldn't say bloody hell once apon a time without women fainting and disturbing gentlemen. one day c will be as benign as anything. but then there are kids on here, so you have to be respectfull. that's why there's an over 18s section. but if you imply it is it still wrong? and the signature thing? how big is too big? surly that depends on who's modding? and there is the option to turn them off is there not?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

gothling said:


> and the signature thing? how big is too big? surly that depends on who's modding? and there is the option to turn them off is there not?


Whilst it does depend who's modding to a certain extent, the report goes to all moderators, and the first to pick it up will take action if neccessary, there is a set guidelines in the forum FAQ



> Please do not use any signature that may be negatively affecting forum viewing for other users, particularly large pictures or other images as these affect users with low internet speeds and/or small screen (resolution).
> 
> A guideline for the maximum size for a signature banner/picture would be approximately 650 x 200 pixels
> NO Reptile Forum advertisements.
> ...




Obviously people do often break these guidelines (especially with moving images!) and we're not mighty mighty strict on signatures, but if someone has reported it, and it's excessively large (ie. taking up a large amount of screen per post) then we will PM and politely ask them to reduce the size of the picture - it's no big deal. If the person replies and says they don't know how, we can even do it for them.

The guidelines are approximate and dealt with on a case by case basis as they are reported to be causing problems by regular members. Sometimes a picture may seem okay on your monitor but to a person with a smaller resolution could be taking up a lot more of the screen.

Members can of course always opt to turn signatures off - but this turns all signatures off which some people would prefer not to do.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> can the off topic thread please be made a sticky..?



I agree here. It's a good idea because then it's always there, and no one has an excuse for going off topic in the other threads when this one falls off page 1


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't really think it's necessary to sticky it, as that's really for essential information - it's not going to hurt it to drop off the page - none of the other sections have it stickied, and if we do it for one section we'll end up needing to do it for all of them.

If you click on thread tools at the top you can add a subscription to the thread. You can either follow it via email, or not. If you don't follow it by email, you can click "user CP" on the top bar, and you will see it there if it's been posted on recently thus it doesn't matter if it's on page 1 or 10, you can still follow it with one click  You can also set it to email you the replies if you really don't want to miss any of the action.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I don't really think it's necessary to sticky it, as that's really for essential information - it's not going to hurt it to drop off the page - none of the other sections have it stickied, and if we do it for one section we'll end up needing to do it for all of them.
> 
> If you click on thread tools at the top you can add a subscription to the thread. You can either follow it via email, or not. If you don't follow it by email, you can click "user CP" on the top bar, and you will see it there if it's been posted on recently thus it doesn't matter if it's on page 1 or 10, you can still follow it with one click  You can also set it to email you the replies if you really don't want to miss any of the action.


That sounds like to much like hard work!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

there's a thread that a lot of people have been asking to be stickied for ages

the 'list of EU sellers' which is quite important to a lot of us

would it be possible for you to sticky that?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> there's a thread that a lot of people have been asking to be stickied for ages
> 
> the 'list of EU sellers' which is quite important to a lot of us
> 
> would it be possible for you to sticky that?


Lol mate that has been stickied  I found it the other day in the new thing


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

The easy thing to do is just shoot anyone that goes off topic and breaks the unbreakable law :whistling2:
Dear mods,I am joking and trying to lighten this up a bit....please don't ban me again :no1:.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol mate that has been stickied  I found it the other day in the new thing


 
ohhhh sorry my bad :no1:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

"NO Referal Links in signatures."

mine go to the wikipedia pages of the animals so people can get more info on them... shall i take them off?

i realy should have read the rules harder, this is why i ended up paying for loan insurance when i couldn't ever meet the specifications to claim on it.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> "no referal links in signatures."
> 
> mine go to the wikipedia pages of the animals so people can get more info on them... Shall i take them off?
> 
> I realy should have read the rules harder, this is why i ended up paying for loan insurance when i couldn't ever meet the specifications to claim on it.



be a rebel!!!!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> be a rebel!!!!


i'm not feeling that rebel today, too tired...maybe tomorrow. gone are the days when i had a mohawk and used to be an art student. sort of.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thread*

well I think this thread is done


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, i still need an answer if my sig is valid, and it went off topic ages ago but so slowly no one noticed. am i going to get points against me now  :blush:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

But in all seriousness, a moderator has to do his/her job correctly...Regarding the person!

As being an ex runescape player mod (gave up after the fact modding is just annoying) It can get pretty lame, and requires ALOT of dedication and time. 

You do something wrong...you should suffer the consequences.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mikemike118 said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol love that pic


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol love that pic


he reminds me of you. :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mikemike118 said:


> he reminds me of you. :whistling2:


He's to god damn sexual to be me!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

would it be ok if I use this for my sig ?
The other pics seem about the same size.
paul


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> would it be ok if I use this for my sig ?
> The other pics seem about the same size.
> paul
> image


They look like inbreds!


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They look like inbreds!


you could say that :lol2:
I thought it was funny anyway


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

wohic said:


> Or perhaps because we have a few new mods on board we can actually keep up with the people who break the rules ? :whistling2:
> Its not a case of being power hungry, if you break RFUK rules you should expect to be warned or infracted.


Yeah but for some reason one of the mods is a bit infraction mad....


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

told off for talking? whatever next :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I got lots of warnings for going off topic then I got a ban for creating a thread that was loosely covered by a sticky..... 

It was about a naturalistic G.rosea setup that would be good for burrowing.....

Anyone dare to guess who gave me the infraction?

Many of you have asked why I don't come in here much.......


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

tut tut bobby you should know better! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> tut tut bobby you should know better! :whistling2::lol2:


I'm glad a few people are making some noise, not that anyone will change anything...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't been following this thread completely but regarding the off topic thread in here I reckon it was a great idea, and should deffinitely be stickied.
The reason why I think it's a good idea is because I know a fair few people in this section and when I post a question I usually know the attitude of the answer I'm gonna get. however, if I wanted to post a question in the off topic section I ain't 100% sure what I'm gonna get back.
So with there being the off topic in the spider section, with users I'm familier it's nice to be able to ask an off topic question and get an answer from the people of the spider section.
Now I'm not sure if that makes much sense but writing it I felt smart so I shall post now.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

My plague said:


> I haven't been following this thread completely but regarding the off topic thread in here I reckon it was a great idea, and should deffinitely be stickied.
> The reason why I think it's a good idea is because I know a fair few people in this section and when I post a question I usually know the attitude of the answer I'm gonna get. however, if I wanted to post a question in the off topic section I ain't 100% sure what I'm gonna get back.
> So with there being the off topic in the spider section, with users I'm familier it's nice to be able to ask an off topic question and get an answer from the people of the spider section.
> Now I'm not sure if that makes much sense but writing it I felt smart so I shall post now.


Yeah, I got a warning for making that thread even though every other section has one, bit of a joke really and there's no question it was a bit personal....


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, I created an off topic banter thread a few months ago and nobody used it!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Lol, I created an off topic banter thread a few months ago and nobody used it!


I created on called insomniac spider freaks, we got a good few pages before GRB deleted it for no reason, all us insomniacs were getting along like a house on fire....


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bored now .


----------

